# How many miles to you ride a week? MTB only.



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm interested in how may miles a week other riders log? Only trails not road or at least break them down for us.

Thanks!


----------



## Kriss_falle (Jun 17, 2011)

I do about 60 to 75 miles during the week, about 70% trails and 30% single tracks. i try to go out about 4 times a week ( i have four kids,so.....)
I live in a small town and the trails are 5 minutes from home.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

No more than 20 miles. Thats what a career and a family do! That being said, wouldn't give either up for a few more miles.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Depends on what time of the season. Typical mileage around 120-150 road/ 40-50 mtb, Anywhere from 8hrs-14hrs/ week depending on intensity.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Varies widely but generally somewhere around 100 on average. Daily rides are generally in the ~20 mile range. One or two 30-40 mile MTB rides in a week will squew the average as will weeks with significant road miles.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Training for crits, during the off-season....400-500 base miles, during the season, 100-150. Moving to the mtb, I too am anxious to see how much that comes down to 50-100 LOL


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

Usualy get one or two ride in a week that are between 5 and 15 miles.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Most of my rides include a bit of road and mtb combined. It's difficult to figure out how much of just one I actually ride. Combined though, I did 101.5 miles last week. Most of it was on a rigid SS.


----------



## jasondobrinick (Mar 28, 2009)

40-50 miles is a good week.


----------



## LimeyPerp (Nov 7, 2009)

yep, 40ish miles is pretty typical for me too


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Right now I do about 12 hours a week minimum, pretty much all off road. Not sure on the mileage, but I guess it builds up...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

i ride every day. it's hard to add up the miles.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I get in between 50-70 miles a week.


----------



## larry lacy (Aug 7, 2011)

usually 3 times a week for a total of around 40 to 50 miles .all off road


----------



## lloyd braun (Apr 19, 2011)

30-50 a week. 5,000 to 7,000 vert a week


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

20- 30 miles MTB.. and 100-120 on my road bike


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

About 50 on trails and around 100 on pavement getting to the trails.


----------



## Dirttrackin280h (Aug 10, 2008)

I ride 3-4 times a week, averaging around 2hrs. per ride. About 40 miles a week.


----------



## humanpackmule (Aug 3, 2010)

You guys are ninjas.
The weekend is all I got and even that is covered with to-do's so I'm lucky if I hit 10.


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Ninjas is right… and I was feeling good hitting 900 miles for the year on Saturday.
Its peek season for me right now, I’m do 2 to 3 nights a week after work (1 to 2 hours) and typically a longer ride one day on the weekend, 35 to 45 miles a week.

Gary


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

1 day a week in the dirt for 15
5 days a week on paved trails for 85
Total of 100 miles/week


----------



## brianq53 (Aug 8, 2011)

I usually can only get in about 20 miles XC a week and thats on a good week.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I ride 5-6 days a week pretty much all on dirt, 80-90 percent of that is singletrack. I _maybe_ get 10 miles on the road just getting to the trailhead during the course of a week riding from my house.

This week my grandbabies were in town so I only rode five days.

Mileage? I don't know. 
Let's see:
Monday: Cave Lake. Steptoe Creek to Overlook to High Roller to Twisted Pine: *12 miles*
Tuesday: Fears Tears and Beers Sport Loop: *23 miles*
Wednesday: Climbed Squaw Peak cell tower jeep road to K2 to Rob's Knob: *~15 miles*
Thursday: Ward Mountain G-Loop to IcePlant to Town *15 miles*
Saturday: Cave Lake. Steptoe Creek to Cave Creek to Overlook to High Roller to Twisted Pine *15 miles*

So total of around *80 miles*. I guess that's about average for this time of year.

That also represents about 8,000-10,000 feet of climbing each week so it's not an easy 80 miles.:thumbsup:


----------



## CT3 (May 27, 2010)

20mi 3days/wk


----------



## Supersinglespeeder (Oct 27, 2005)

About 150 per week...

Geoladders -- Dashboard (Kevin)


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

I'm up to 90-100 Pisgah Forest trail miles a week at this point. I earn every last damn one this time of year when the air is HEAVY. At this rate I might just break a million feet of vert (up and down) this year.


----------



## 98 special (Apr 10, 2011)

This time of year its hard to balance chores,family,and riding.Usually 25 miles a week is an average.


----------



## willc86 (Aug 8, 2011)

i used to do about 70 miles a week on the trail xc riding. now that I am saving for a new bike "to cut costs for gas" I am doing about 30-40


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I try for 100 miles a week but usually am about 75. My local trail is fairly easy tho with no real climbs so getting alot of miles in is not hard.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

During the summer, when it's a 100+ out, I get in 7-10 miles on my Saturday ride. When fall hits and the weather cools, I'll get 7 a day, more on the weekends.


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

40-60 usually


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

70 to 100 is typical...rain or shine except when an individual in the riding group has a birthday.....we do a "ride your age" ride.....usually ends up 40 to 50 miles more on those occasions.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

right now 20 to 30 but hopefully it will progress to 35 to 45.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

My local loop is 11 miles. But about 4 miles of that is on pavement. The rest is fireroads. I do this once or twice a week for exercise. On weekends, when I have time, I drive to some fun dirt to ride on. Those rides generally feature a combo of fireroad and ST or all ST. The weekend rides can vary in distance, but they generally go from 10-20 miles in legnth.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I just hit 1300 miles for the year (average > 40 miles per week) on my two 29er's. 65% of it is MTB trail riding and the remainder is road/paths when too much rain fell to ride trails. I wish I had the time to do 100 per week.


----------



## fullHOLLOW (Nov 20, 2010)

Total weekly miles are 75-90
Probably hitting dirt 18.75-22.5 miles per week.
Riding 4-5 times total


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

So far Im at about 500 for the year. With 62,000 feet of climbing. Most of that was from June till now. Ride 3-5 times a week. The rides are usually between 10-15 miles. Sometimes i only have time for a shorty though. Those can be as short as 6 miles.


----------



## DianeWong (Jun 5, 2007)

Before I started the house rennovation/remodelling project,I was riding every other day and putting in about seventy miles per week. Presently,I'm riding once a week 20 miles or so.
But,mamma's happy,and this is giving me bonus points for my fat bike project this winter!
-Ride on,
George


----------



## BDKeg (May 19, 2011)

at least 100 miles a week on the MTB...mostly trails. No driving to trailheads required.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

40 or 50 miles during the summer. Two miles of my commute are single track, so if I count those add 20 miles a week.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Little more than 50 miles a week. I ride 4 times.


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

Around 100 miles per week in the summer when I don't have to drop off kids etc. About 30% of that is off road, the rest is riding back and forth to work (the long way when I get a chance). I'm at a little over 800 miles for the year - we had a long, wet, cold spring that set me back about a month.


----------



## krjr13 (May 2, 2010)

*miles!!!*

75 miles on average... with the occasional 40/50 mile ride for an over 100 week!


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

At about 23 miles a week on dirt. Trying to beat a 100 miles a months but life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

64.65615 miles per week


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

10-15 miles in dirt on the weekend. typical trails near me are only 5-10 miles long
75-125 miles on the road during the week commuting.


----------



## Stevuke (Nov 14, 2010)

I ride once a week.. all off road.. I don't know how anyone does more than 20 miles in a shot off road. Bravo!

My typical ride is probably 10 miles. Maybe I did 20 a few times.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

105 miles last week, this week is shaping up to be a good one too.


----------



## Guovssohas (Aug 1, 2011)

60 - 100km a week, varies i bit. 90% off road. I'm lucky as my trails start almost outside my door, i live in a small village.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*60+*

I can only ride twice a week so I make them count. 30+ miles each and 4k - 5k climbing each. I avoid pavement at all costs. Too dangerous.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Stevuke said:


> I ride once a week.. all off road.. I don't know how anyone does more than 20 miles in a shot off road. Bravo!
> 
> My typical ride is probably 10 miles. Maybe I did 20 a few times.


It's really just a function of where you live. I read folks talking about how close they are to their local _trail_ (as in singular) Sometimes I forget that is the typical situation for probably most mountain bikers in this country. 
I'm pretty lucky to live and have a life in mountain bike heaven. I literally, no exaggeration, have hundreds of miles of interconnected single track, double track jeep roads and dirt roads right out my door. fo instance, tonight for an after work ride I left my driveway and 1/4 mile later was on town open space single track which connected me with a wider system of trails. I put in about 15 miles in an hour and a half and that's normal for around here - nothing special at all.

So yeah, mountain biking in places where there aren't good places to ride nearby can be a challenge, but in tons on mountain towns there are little slices of MTB heaven where 50-75-100 miles a week off road by super fit men and women are routine.


----------



## MariahLinda99 (Aug 4, 2011)

*60 miles*

I used to ride 60 miles per week in my childhood but now i don't drive it just driving the cars now a days..


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

If I only ride on the weekends, 30-40 miles depending on which trails I choose. If I can ride after work the one day during the week I get out early, that adds another 13 miles.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

About 100 miles a week for almost a year now.Commuting 60 a week and about 30 to 60 off road at the weekend.I scrapped my car and cycle everywhere now.I have always ridden alot but have been really putting in the miles in the past year.


----------



## cursor718 (May 4, 2011)

8am-6pm M-F job, 2 kids so i get between 15-30 miles a week.
i'm lucky that i have a few trails within riding distance.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

When's the cutoff for responses?

We all waiting on the pie chart in the power-point presentation.


----------



## kherron (Apr 13, 2011)

Last week:

~63 MTB
~80 Road

It usually skews more towards road. It will probably skew back once I get my new MTB.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

too damn hot to ride much more than 10-12 miles in a day. and i usually ride 3-4 days a week. so generally around 40 miles a week. all on dirt


----------



## XCfanatic (Jul 14, 2010)

As others have said, family and career so just 10-15 miles per week. But they're sweet 10-15 miles.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

about 60-70 miles on single track on a good week.


----------



## boostinzx (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow! some of you guys are killing it! I can only manage about 10miles / week if I'm lucky! Guess that's what new marriage, new house, new puppy, and full time 9-5 + freelance do  I would love to find more time to ride!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Year round average is about 60 miles / week (70% off-road / 30% pavement - to and from trails). I live within .5 mile of a trail head and can easily ride to several others. My 1 hour before work loop is 12 miles (9 dirt / 3 paved) 3 - 5 times a week. Sometimes I can squeeze in a bigger weekend ride (25-45 miles) between work and family stuff. Shorter winter days mean fewer rides.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I do 3x 18 mile rides per week usually. And I ride about 20 miles on the road in various errands and commuting.


----------



## flinthunter (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm just starting out and I do around 10 a day . If it wasn't for diabetes I wouldn't be doing any .Its funny though no I can't see myself without a bike . Anyone from pa


----------



## NoviceMTB (Sep 29, 2010)

30 miles, ~3000' gain.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been averaging about three rides a week for around 20 miles, almost all on singletrack. Not too much but It's more than I've ever ridden before.


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

You guys are making me jealous. I am lucky to get 1-2 rides in during a week which translates into about 20 miles.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

80-100 miles, MTB only.

I ride 5-6 days a week, 10-20 miles per ride, 1000' - 3000' of climbing every ride. I always gauge how I feel, though and back off if I have to.


----------



## ericF600 (May 18, 2004)

I ride twice a week on average, usually 2 10 mile rides. the nearest decent trails are about 40 minutes from the house. and I have a wife and 2 1/2 year old at home so time is a factor. still a blast though


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

I try to ride twice a week. 10 miles ea is my target. Do not always get it.


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

wife+kids+career=~35 mtb miles/week and 16 miles for commuting


----------



## Loganay (Aug 14, 2011)

I just started riding the past few months and averaged about 20-40 miles a week both trail and road... Trail rides are usually 4-6 miles and road rides are usually 10-15 miles... I enjoy the heck out of it though and plan to increase my rides as I develop more skill and ability...


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the replies! I found reading it interesting and I can see that distance to trails could play a big part in this. I live 30 to 40 minutes from most local trail heads. I have been riding 3 times a week most weeks for totals in the 45 - 55 range. In all fairness, I must add that I am now retired and have no excuse for not riding more, however I had surgery for a hernia on Monday and it is defiantly going to kill my mileage for a few weeks. 

Thanks again for all the input.
Joe


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

joebike said:


> Wow, thanks for all the replies! I found reading it interesting and I can see that distance to trails could play a big part in this. I live 30 to 40 minutes from most local trail heads. I have been riding 3 times a week most weeks for totals in the 45 - 55 range. In all fairness, I must add that I am now retired and have no excuse for not riding more, however I had surgery for a hernia on Monday and it is defiantly going to kill my mileage for a few weeks.
> 
> Thanks again for all the input.
> Joe


Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

10 (3.5 of those miles are road/street getting to and from) miles per day, 6 days a week....no Sunday riding. In the winter months, I do much better with up to 15 miles per day; I am very heat intolerant, especially as I get older.


----------



## zazen (Sep 15, 2005)

30 if I am lucky, but at least 10 of those is with my 5 year old and his trail a bike. Makes me smile.


----------



## JEFFakaMAX (May 10, 2005)

I have been averaging 50-60 mostly roads & Prairie Path. Working 2 jobs means I usually go out after midnight. If I get a free day on the weekend I'll hit the trails.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

my favorite track is 10 and I usually do two circuits of it so like 20 a day, 6 days a week = 120.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

1500 miles per year, or an average of 30/week. All on chunky eastern PA singletrack. I'd like to do more, but that's all I have time for. 5 mph is about all I can do on these trails.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

25 MTB miles in 4 days. took the day off today though.

that is not counting road miles, which would make my total 46.2miles in 4 days.

my goal is 50+ MTB miles in 7 days + 20-25 road miles for a total of 70-75


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

you guys in the triple digits are awesome, dont think i can swing that with family life. i do what i can though


----------



## luckiraq (Aug 18, 2011)

*Depends 150 or so,,,*

During the warmer months....90 to 100 road or easy packed trails.. 50 or so of MTB,,,total about 150 miles,,,,


----------



## BlissMan (May 19, 2010)

With a newborn, work, and graduate school I am lucky to get 1-2 rides for about 15-40 miles. I have been improving my average speed to get the most out of my time, plus I am about a 5 minute ride to the trail head. Good news is I get some riding in with the wife and I pull the baby in the trailer on the cruisers. We've been getting in 5-6 miles a week!


----------



## Grambinho (Aug 10, 2011)

zrm said:


> It's really just a function of where you live. I read folks talking about how close they are to their local _trail_ (as in singular) Sometimes I forget that is the typical situation for probably most mountain bikers in this country.
> I'm pretty lucky to live and have a life in mountain bike heaven. I literally, no exaggeration, have hundreds of miles of interconnected single track, double track jeep roads and dirt roads right out my door. fo instance, tonight for an after work ride I left my driveway and 1/4 mile later was on town open space single track which connected me with a wider system of trails. I put in about 15 miles in an hour and a half and that's normal for around here - nothing special at all.
> 
> So yeah, mountain biking in places where there aren't good places to ride nearby can be a challenge, but in tons on mountain towns there are little slices of MTB heaven where 50-75-100 miles a week off road by super fit men and women are routine.


Where do you live?


----------



## charlesinoc (May 17, 2009)

You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## butryon (Aug 12, 2005)

5-7 days a week with 15-20 miles a day durring week, and roughly, 30-60 miles on the weekends....Maybe 130 miles a week mostly dirt. Road bike sits on trainer so all commutes or road riding is on MTB. As ZRM posted, it seems that the closer you get to living near dirt your milage goes up. I have single track three minutes away that can lead you to 50 miles of dirt something.


----------



## popsjr (Aug 20, 2018)

Every other day a min of 10 miles on MTB. Just recently started riding again. Used to do 20 a day and am building up to that again and this time including riding in mild to lite rain. Though bike needs a good wash from the mud and well extra laundry duties. Not the best condition when you wear glasses. Most was about 42 miles in one day.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

70-100 miles on the mtb plus another 25-50 road. I usually ride 4-6 times per week. 

If we're on vacation (i.e. Moab), double those numbers.


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

30-50 miles a week and I ride to the trail from my house and it’s a 10 mile loop, 11 miles including to and from. Sometimes I just do a section of it and pop out at the next trail head.


----------

